
Ask HN: What are good resources for learning Web Dev? - joanna_
Hello,<p>I want to support my Husband and learn Web Dev. Is it right choice?<p>I find Python easier to learn.<p>Where and what resources can I use to learn Web Dev on fast paced?
======
justaaron
[https://www.w3schools.com](https://www.w3schools.com) will get you started on
making a static html page that you can open in your web browser.

A web server responds to a web browsers request for a document at a url. Learn
about HTTP.

Then, you can begin serving this file, but rather than serving it from Apache
or some other webserver, you can begin exploring a backend application server
environment of some kind, perhaps PHP or Node.js or Ruby "Sinatra" (you
mentioned Python, so there's "flask") or something just to get you familiar
with HTTP and it's request-response lifecycle. You will never leave this
lifecycle, despite doing lots of fancy stuff in between the bookends of
receiving a request and returning a response.

You can start with returning your static html page and move on to passing data
back and forth.

You can then investigate persistence and how to store data and look it up via
a database server that your applcation server can connect to, for now you can
have them on the same machine.

There are a million directions you can take the general stuff I outlined
above.

